# Betta or Beta?



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

I know this sounds silly considering the site is called Betta fish, not Beta fish, but I've seen both spellings on websites and books. I just want to know, which is the correct spelling, or are they both correct?


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

I think Betta is correct. Looked it up on Wiki, I myself have never seen alone calling them Beta Fish. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betta


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

The correct spelling is "betta". To me a beta fish would be, like, a prototype fish or something.


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

beta is a greek letter and betta is the fish. BETTA is the correct word.


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

The correct spelling is Betta, and the reason is because its scientific name is Betta Splendens. "Beta" is a Greek letter (β).


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Betta.

Pronounced BETT-ah. Not BAY-tah.

Some person was trying to tell me 'oh it's said differently in different places' recently.

Yeah, I'm sure it is. But that doesn't mean it's actually right.


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks. For the feedback. Looks like betta is correct.


----------

